# Goat Potty



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Took a picture of my little Prim using her "potty". She has been doing great with it! I would have never believed you could get a goat to go like that until I tried it myself!!!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

too cute!!!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Shut Up! you can box train a goat!!! Why havent I heard of this! How do you accomplish this?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

how can they tell you if you told them to shut up??? hahah


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol on the shut up comment!

The breeder we got her from told us about it. We put a puppy pad and some straw in a shallow tote and put her in there after every bottle and when she wakes up from a nap. We tap her behind and say "go potty". She has started to go on her own now! She does still have the occasional accident but 95% success with peeing. She has pooed a few times in there, but I guess that may be harder to control but poo is a lot easier to clean up.

Our 1st bottle baby who passed away learned to use it her first day home!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Do you train it the same way you train a puppy?!?!?! I need to know!!!!!!!!!! Every detail to figure this out!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That is seriously too cute! What a smart baby!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

sarahmoffatt said:


> Do you train it the same way you train a puppy?!?!?! I need to know!!!!!!!!!! Every detail to figure this out!


yes you can
i dont know if they used a different way but most people train them like dogs


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

But it probably doesn't work with the gum-balls does it:/


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I did the same thing with my bottle baby. Not box trained but house trained. After his baba he got put immediately outside on the patio and told go potty. And i would not pay attention or praise or let him back in until i saw him pee. At first he would just cry at the door he hated being alone. As soon as i saw him do it i let him in and praise a lot. Now he goes to my door to go out. No accidents ever not even in the car. He just knows to hurry out and do his business and he gets loved on. Of course now he's outside full time  my baby is too big for the house now.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

How fabulous!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Wonderful!! I do this with Nubians that I bottle raise but I use the bottom of a large sky kennel with shavings on the bottom and hay on top. I used the same technique you did by putting them in there after feedings and naps. I also would immediately pick them up and put them in there if they started to have an accident. They caught on so fast! They are now 6 weeks old and I took them to Show and Tell for my son on Friday and I was so pleased that the only thing I had to clean up were little pellets with a dustpan I had brought with me. As soon as S&T was finished, I took them outside and they both peed as soon as their little feet hit the grass.  Such a proud goatie mom moment and had so many people shocked that they were housebroken! So glad to see that she took to it just as quickly! It is so much more fun when you don't have to clean up piddle puddles ;-)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..thats cute.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Adorable! What a smart girl!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

That is so cool. I knew goats were really intelligent, but didn't know people potty trained them!!!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I think it is amazing.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! That's great! I don't get to have house goats, but it's nice to know it is possible.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Having a house goat isn't ideal. We thought it would only be for a week or 2 max, but one of our bottle babies passed away and we don't want to leave the other outside alone. So a week has turned into a month while we wait for her friend to be born. Hopefully soon!! My husband is losing patience!!
It really has amazed me how smart and cuddly they are!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Same with my bottle baby. I'm waiting for new ones to be born otherwise he is alone now. that he is 3 weeks old though he stays with the pregnant does out in the barn and I go out and feed and milk. I already took him to show and tell at my daughter's preschool as well. so awesome to have a potty trained goat. I can't imagine him getting smelly and gross like a buck but I know it will happen eventually as nature intended.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I love my family of house goats. The hardest thing to train isn't going potty, it's actually not chewing wires and paper! Aside from having to babyproof for the goats I haven't found it any more taxing than a dog or cat.

And ppl are way less freaked out about me milking my goats than my cat...


----------

